# trunk not opening with inside lever



## Guest (Apr 30, 2003)

I am fortunate enough not to have any real problems with my car but all of these stupid little thinks keep coming up. I can open the trunk with the key but cant with the lever. Do I need to replace the cable? Has this happened to anyone?


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

Yeah i have the same problem.. Let me bump this up.. I dont know what to do with it either.. I think its and electrical problem. And i bought my car for 950 with 165k and its a 91. still a come up


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2003)

Don’t mark my words but I’m pretty sure that it is a mechanical connection between the lever and the trunk locking mechanism, therefore not an electrical problem.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Inside the Trunk you can move the lock mechanism up or down...it is a security issue. There is a little lever if you look at the lock (on the body not the trunk lid) slide it UP. it should move.
It is designed so you can lock the trunk and not have access from the inside of the car (if you had something valuable in the trunk and your car was broken into, the thieves cant get whats in your trunk)

It took me like 4 weeks to figure this out but once I did I thought it was cool as hell.

let me know if thats the problem.


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

yeah, sometimes, when my idiot friends slam the trunk tooo hard, the lock mech. slides down. if there is still tension on the cable, it's prolly not broken. flip the switch and see what happens.

CMo


----------



## cademetz (Apr 29, 2003)

What really sucks is when that latch gets caught in the middle... than neither the key nor the lever work. What makes that even more fun is when your trunk is full of luggage and you have to contort suitcases out of the 60/40 fold down seat to unload the trunk to then re-do the latch... even more fun is doing in the middle of colorado at some Holiday Inn Express.


----------



## aznjapken (Mar 2, 2003)

wow, i had this problem for a couple months now. I did what hatenfate said, and it fixed it... and i thought the cable was broken this whole time, lol. my latch also got stuck in the middle a few months ago, so the key and latch woulnt work.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

Similar problem here...

I can't open the hatch with the key  , and when I pull the lever by the seat, it will release, but it doesn't pop up enough to let the hatch stay unlocked. It takes two people to open it...

I was considering buying 2 springs to assist in the 'popping' of the hatch.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Glad it worked.
Red240--What condition are your hatch struts in? ( I don't know much about 240's) do they still hold your tail open?
If those are still good then you might have to replace the springs in the lock like you thought or replace the whole lock assy.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

Thanks HATEnFATE, that was the problem.


----------



## cmotek24 (Jun 15, 2002)

red240sx, i had the same problem also for a while. i just ordered new bumpers from dealership and it started popping up enough..
before, i'd usually wedge my icescraper under the lever, pull on it, then run to the trunk and open it before the scraper slid back down... quite embarassing when you are at a gas station or grocery store... but no problems anymore

one some bumpers, they are adjustable, so see if the rubber thingy has threads on it.

CMo


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

My XE went for years without the interior trunk release working. Then one beautiful day I went outside to fix all of the small things on my car, just fiddled with that little latch, and it has been working without probs ever since.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2003)

*great fix.....*

I saw this and tried it. And it works!!!!! Great find!!!!


----------

